# case-sensitive = με διάκριση πεζών-κεφαλαίων



## Ambrose (May 4, 2009)

Έχουμε τίποτα απλό και σύντομο; Η Teleterm δίνει 

1. ευαίσθητος έναντι είδους των στοιχείων {κεφαλαίων-πεζών} 
2. ευαίσθητος έναντι είδους των στοιχείων {κεφαλαίων-πεζών}, απαιτών διάκριση πεζών-κεφαλαιών.


----------



## stathis (May 4, 2009)

Ψάχνεις γενικά μια πασπαρτού απόδοση, ή έχεις συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση στο μυαλό σου;
Αν το επιτρέπει η συγκεκριμένη φράση, μπορείς να το αποδώσεις πλαγίως:

_στον κωδικό πρόσβασης γίνεται/ισχύει διάκριση πεζών-κεφαλαίων_
ή
_απαιτείται συμφωνία πεζών-κεφαλαίων_

Όσο για την απόδοση του Teleterm (_ευαίσθητος έναντι είδους των στοιχείων_), εκτός από ακατανόητη, είναι και ιδανική για όσους πληρώνονται με βάση τις λέξεις της μετάφρασης...


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2009)

Για σοβαρή απάντηση, πρόλαβε ο Stathis.

Για φαιδρή, ορίστε:



Ambrose said:


> Η Teleterm δίνει
> 
> 1. ευαίσθητος έναντι είδους των στοιχείων {κεφαλαίων-πεζών}


 
Ναι, για ευαίσθητα cases, προτιμήστε Teleterm


----------



## Ambrose (May 4, 2009)

Thanks guys! Κάτι του στυλ "διάκριση πεζών-κεφαλαίων" έβαλα. Αναρωτιόμουνα αν υπήρχε τίποτα πιο εύγλωττο και οικονομικό, αλλά αφού όχι και οι τρεις λέξεις καλές είναι. ;)


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2009)

Μια και μιλούσαμε τις προάλλες για τα ομώνυμα, να δύο αγγλικά (συνεπτυγμένα στις σημασίες που με ενδιαφέρουν):
*case (1)* 1. περίπτωση 2. πτώση
[από το λατινικό _casus_, που σήμαινε και «πτώση» (π.χ. του χιονιού) και «περίπτωση» (από το _cadere_, πέφτω). Από εκεί, μέσω ιταλικών, και το _κάζο_.]
*case (2)* 1. θήκη 2. κάσα τυπογραφικών στοιχείων
[από το λατινικό _capsa_, που σήμαινε θήκη, θύλακος, από ρήμα _capere_, παίρνω, πιάνω (έχει δώσει πολλές λέξεις, και μια απ’ αυτές είναι προφανώς και η κάψα, όχι η ομώνυμη ζέστη, η άλλη)]​Είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι, όταν έχουμε τον όρο _case-sensitive_, ξέρουμε ότι δεν αναφέρεται στη γραμματική πτώση, αλλά στο _upper case_ και _lower case_, την πάνω ή την κάτω κάσα στοιχείων, τα κεφαλαία ή τα πεζά.

Δεν έχουμε ωστόσο στα ελληνικά μία λέξη που να ορίζει διάκριση πεζών-κεφαλαίων. Δεν λέμε, ας πούμε, το ύψος / το μέγεθος / ο χαρακτήρας / η κατηγορία / η μορφή / το είδος / ο τύπος των γραμμάτων, και να καταλαβαίνουμε ότι αναφερόμαστε στη συγκεκριμένη διάκριση. Ούτε λέμε «η κάσα των γραμμάτων». Οπότε δεν μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε μια σύντομη λέξη αντίστοιχη με το _case-sensitive_ ή το _case sensitivity_, ας πούμε _κασευαίσθητος_ και _κασευαισθησία_ κατά τα _φωτοευαίσθητος_, _φωτοευαισθησία_.

Για τον ίδιο λόγο η πρώτη πρόταση της ΕΛΕΤΟ θα ήταν μισερή χωρίς αναφορά στα πεζά-κεφαλαία: το «είδος» δεν ορίζει αυτή τη διάκριση με σαφήνεια. Οπότε καλύτερη η άλλη πρόταση, *διάκριση πεζών-κεφαλαίων*, π.χ. [ακόμα ένα] _να τηρείται η διάκριση πεζών-κεφαλαίων._


----------



## Ambrose (May 4, 2009)

Πάλι καλά που δεν πέτυχα πουθενά στο δίκτυο καμιά μικρομέγαλη διάκριση...


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μια και μιλούσαμε τις προάλλες για τα ομώνυμα, να δύο αγγλικά (συνεπτυγμένα στις σημασίες που με ενδιαφέρουν):
> *case (1)* 1. περίπτωση 2. πτώση
> [από το λατινικό _casus_, που σήμαινε και «πτώση» (π.χ. του χιονιού) και «περίπτωση» (από το _cadere_, πέφτω). Από εκεί, μέσω ιταλικών, και το _κάζο_.]
> *case (2)* 1. θήκη 2. κάσα τυπογραφικών στοιχείων
> [από το λατινικό _capsa_, που σήμαινε θήκη, θύλακος, από ρήμα _capere_, παίρνω, πιάνω (έχει δώσει πολλές λέξεις, και μια απ’ αυτές είναι προφανώς και η κάψα, όχι η ομώνυμη ζέστη, η άλλη)]​


Ενδιαφέρον από πολλές όψεις. :) Το _case_2 δίνει το _cassette_ (κασέτα), το οποίο όμως γράφεται με _-ss-_ διότι πέρασε στην αγγλική μέσω της γαλλικής. Και το _case_1 δίνει τoν _καζουιστή_ (_casuist_), που σημειωτέον δεν έχει σχέση με τυριά (_caseous_).


----------



## pshleas (Mar 3, 2010)

*case sensitive*

ΟΚ, εύκολο:

"με διάκριση πεζών - κεφαλαίων"

Έλα μου όμως που πρέπει να το χωρέσω σε μόλις 19 χαρακτήρες, γιατί η συσκευή της οποίας το manual μεταφράζω έχει μικρή οθόνη... την πάτησα γερά;


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2010)

Διάκριση κεφαλαίων, σκέτο είναι 19 χαρακτήρες.


----------



## pshleas (Mar 3, 2010)

Ουαου, ούτε καν 19.. 18!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2010)

Και *διάκριση πεζών* ακόμη λιγότεροι... :)


----------



## pshleas (Mar 4, 2010)

Έχετε δίκιο... έπρεπε απ' την αρχή να είχα προσθέσει στο παρόν thread, και όχι να ανοίξω νέο. Δεν το σκέφτηκα... σχωράτε τον ψαρά


----------

